# The Fingers Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## fig (May 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 26248


“Technically” it’s arrival was antecedent to this post. Looks great!


----------



## spi (May 13, 2022)

Anyone know what pedal this circuit is based on?


----------



## zgrav (May 13, 2022)

Might be original, which is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2022)

The Fingers Overdrive is the result of over 20 painstaking years of development.¹

It took a team of the most respected audio and electrical engineers in the industry¹, several world-class session guitarists¹, the most handsome PCB designer², and a plumber¹ countless hours of research and development. 

I'm sure you've heard someone say that tone comes from the fingers, this is the pedal they were referring to.¹

¹_ None of these statements are based on actual facts_
²_ Except this one_


----------



## benny_profane (May 13, 2022)

Oh man, are you working with Kirk Hammett now?! Is this actually for actual guitarists too?


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2022)

Seriously though....   This circuit was more of a proof-of-concept before working on the Wilhelm Scream.

It started life as the Super Stevie circuit then the opamp was replaced with a "discrete opamp" (differential amplifier) circuit similar to what Boss uses in the BD-2.

I also just wanted to name an overdrive "The Fingers" and thought it needed to be something a bit tongue in cheek.


It actually turned out really good though, I'm happy with it.


----------



## JamieJ (May 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> The Fingers Overdrive is the result of over 20 painstaking years of development.¹
> 
> It took a team of the most respected audio and electrical engineers in the industry¹, several world-class session guitarists¹, the most handsome PCB designer², and a plumber¹ countless hours of research and development.
> 
> ...


Your wife write this?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Seriously though....   This circuit was more of a proof-of-concept before working on the Wilhelm Scream.
> 
> It started life as the Super Stevie circuit then the opamp was replaced with a "discrete opamp" circuit similar to what Boss uses in the BD-2.
> 
> ...


So…whats the difference between this and the Wilhelm? Now you got me curious. 🤪


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2022)

The Wilhelm Scream is based on the stock TS circuit.

The Fingers / Super Stevie is a "boutique" modified TS circuit...  

No input/output buffers, different clipping arrangement, Treble/Bass instead of Tone, and some component value differences.  The Stevie has less gain than the TS to my ears but is a very nice sounding overdrive nonetheless.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 13, 2022)

Cool! Put me down for both! 

I'm always looking for a more refined TS. The Greengage (Plumes) is my current favorite so...hoping the Wilhelm will be of that ilk, if not better.

I'm quite curious about The Fingers. I was quite disappointed with the Six String Stinger that I built. Damn thing is just weird. Figure I need to explore more lower gain options. 

Definitely post the parts lists for both when it's convenient...especially The Fingers, which I already put in an order for.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 13, 2022)

YATS? Yachts?


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2022)

Here ya go.

The Wilhelm Scream still has to be verified but I don't expect there to be any problems or parts changes.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 17, 2022)

Robert said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> The Wilhelm Scream still has to be verified but I don't expect there to be any problems or parts changes.


Question: What’s the meaning behind the name? Where did Wilhelm come from? Very curious.


----------



## benny_profane (May 17, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Question: What’s the meaning behind the name? Where did Wilhelm come from? Very curious.











						Wilhelm scream - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




You’ve heard it plenty of times. Once you know it, it pops up everywhere.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 17, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Wilhelm scream - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit…I should have known that, especially being a Star Wars fan (the Wilhelm scream is snuck into every theatrical Star Wars movie).


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 14, 2022)

This PCB should come shipped with an eeprom loaded with a sample of the original Wilhelm Scream that can be triggered via an arcade-button or momentary switch.

In addition, a toggle would control whether Wilhelm's scream momentarily cuts out the dry signal or is parallel-blended ...


----------



## zgrav (Jun 14, 2022)

I could see the Scream and the Fart pedals being combined in one design.


----------



## Robert (Jun 14, 2022)

zgrav said:


> I could see the Scream and the Fart pedals being combined in one design.



The Mix control could be labeled Vapors/Solids (or maybe Fart/Shart) to determine how much of a scream is released.... you know, depending on "conditions".


----------



## szukalski (Jun 14, 2022)

Finished the Fingers tonight. Lovely overdrive, only had ten minutes with it since it’s late but it really goes well with the low power strat, nice across all the guitar volume range. 

Will end up in a build report once it’s boxed up.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 24, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Finished the Fingers tonight. Lovely overdrive, only had ten minutes with it since it’s late but it really goes well with the low power strat, nice across all the guitar volume range.
> 
> Will end up in a build report once it’s boxed up.


I'm curious how it would compare with a "Blues Power" or PedalPCB Powder Blue pedal. might stack well together!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 24, 2022)

I've got all the PCBs now for my IBS pedal...

You cannot make me succumb to buying the Willhelm, I'll hold my breath 'til I turn green then purple, kicking and screaming...


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> You cannot make me succumb to buying the Willhelm, I'll hold my breath 'til I turn green then purple, kicking and screaming...



I'll just send you one anyway, then what?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 25, 2022)

Then I will hunt you [a sampler] down... load the Wilhelm scream onto the eeprom, add a parallelyzer/series switch and arcade button...


----------



## Robert (Jun 25, 2022)

How can you play guitar without Fingers?!   🤔

And if you mention Mark Goffeney I _will_ absolutely make an overdrive named Toes.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 26, 2022)

Robert said:


> How can you play guitar without Fingers?!   🤔
> 
> And if you mention Mark Goffeney I _will_ absolutely make an overdrive named Toes.


I'll let that one slide...




Oh, and, uhm...

"MARK GOFFENEY"! 😹


----------

